# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  Angry 20/06/2019 OTSMART - Update 1.0.0.3340 - REVVL 2 / OT-5052W - NEW SEC 2019 - UNLOCK -

## mohamed73

What's new !?   _DIRECT UNLOCK FOR NEW SECURITY PATCHES FROM 2019:_  OT-5052WREVVL 2  *VIDEO TUTORIAL*:   _Also added support for_:  HUAWEI CUN-L21HUAWEY Y360-U93ALLVIEW E3 JumpBLUESKY BSS45BLUESKY BSS50Bmobile AX1010MOBIWIRE ONEIDAMyria Wide 2Sky PRO 3 IIISMART+ SP4.0HSMART+ SP5.0HTECNO KB7VIVO Y93Vortex SYNQ  _New files added_:  4034D-2[X=A]ALWEA_3E1TL5T0.osp5052W-2[X=A]TBUSE_AR3TUMT3.osp4047X-2[X=A]VDRO1_P0210X1N.osp9009G-2[X=A]VCZA1-1_8J5UFFU0.osp     _Do you want to renew the support (device banned problem) !?_

----------

